# fighting a ticket! help me nissanforums!



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

damn it, recently i got 2 tickets in like a year, so i got that 1 month probation thing. finally a month has passed and i can drive again. however the horrible thing is that another ticket from way back has come in the mail today, for going 80 on the freeway (wtf everyone goes 80 in the fast lane). anyways if i get another point because of this sucker, im gonna get one of those 6 month-no driving dealies. 

i have two plans: 
1st plan: askin for a change of venue to a court in problably San Jose (around 1 hour drive from oakland)
or
2nd plan: trying to delay it for around 6 months (if possible)

im leaning to the 1st plan, but someone told me that some cops can be assholes and drive an hour just so he can bust my ass. however the second option seems good because in 6 months im going to college and wont even have a car. 

so my question is: how long can i usually stall a court date until? and what are the procedures in doing so. and its cool if i make a change of venue to somewhere hella far (saying that for a couple of months i am staying with my dying grandma or some bs like that). 

any help is appreciated


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Someone put a fork in him... he is done. :fluffy:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^^hehehehehe.

what were the 2 tickets for? speeding?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I have stalled for 2 years on traffic tickets in Raleigh (driving on a suspended license), but that was with a lawyer. The reason we did that was to buy time for my reinstatement, so my lawyer pushed the court date back several times until my suspension ended. When my court date came around, we showed the judge my valid license and he dropped the charges. Best $500 I ever spent.

My advice to you is get a lawyer. Its absolutely worth it.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> ^^^^hehehehehe.
> 
> what were the 2 tickets for? speeding?


one was for going 35 in 25 (first week of driving)
and another was "unsafe lane change".


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone else out there can help me out ?


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

It seems too me to get a change of venue your going to have to get a lawyer. It also seems too me your talking about 3 tickets here not 2. 80mph,unsafe lane change,35 in a 25. If you already have recieved a 1 month suspension, my question would be, exactly how long have you had a drivers license and been driving legally?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

lawyer lawyer lawyer. I've gotten like 25 tickets in my life time and now that I don't drive like I did as a kid I'm glad I used a lawyer. I have like 2 on my record


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


> lawyer lawyer lawyer. I've gotten like 25 tickets in my life time and now that I don't drive like I did as a kid I'm glad I used a lawyer. I have like 2 on my record


25!? Damn... You must have been a moving violation just getting in the car..

How does one person get 25 tickets?



2 tickets....just learn your lesson and pay the tickets...see if you can take traffic school... and obey traffic laws..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

myoung said:


> 2 tickets....just learn your lesson and pay the tickets...see if you can take traffic school... and obey traffic laws..


Big DITTO...

I have -0- on my record...and have gotten around 8 tickets (4 speeding) before.

I have taken defensive driving twice (discount on insurance too)...and I have also gotten two deferred adjudications (6 months no tickets then it doesn't go on your record).

Lesson learned...although I speed it isn't anything immature like before.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i think i have 12 points on my lisence. which in NY i thnk is one over the amount that the revoke/suspend your lisence....they revoked mine


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> i think i have 12 points on my lisence. which in NY i thnk is one over the amount that the revoke/suspend your lisence....they revoked mine




...congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

myoung said:


> 25!? Damn... You must have been a moving violation just getting in the car..


It felt like it



myoung said:


> How does one person get 25 tickets?


Basically back in 97 when I got my 1st se-r I was flying around town like a kid would and got thickets here and there. Then I got six tickets in one night in Dallas by 2 different cops. 1. Speeding/deserved. 2.no front licence plate/it was in the window/you decide. 3. inspection out/ had five days till the end of the month so he went ahead and wrote me a ticket/didn't deserve. 
Next cop 20 minutes later. I was the last one of a group of cars leaving a parking lot so I got: 4. not stoping before leaving the lot/ whatever. 5. not using my blinker at the time of #4/ yeah sure. 6. unnecessary use of noise ordinance. / GReddy cat-back-50 state legal/ yeah whatever.

So after all that I just didn't give a fuck and they kept giving me stupid ass tickets. Some I deserved, some I didn't. So all the tickets went to lawyers and back then they could just push the date till the cop didn't show up. Now like Jeff I may speed a bit, but with moderation.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

Will said:


> It seems too me to get a change of venue your going to have to get a lawyer. It also seems too me your talking about 3 tickets here not 2. 80mph,unsafe lane change,35 in a 25. If you already have recieved a 1 month suspension, my question would be, exactly how long have you had a drivers license and been driving legally?


i already went to court for my first two tickets. the one ticket i need to deal with is going 80 on the freeway. 

ive had my license for about a year, got my liscence when i was 16 and im 17 now, and i have always drove legally .

oh and btw to one of the guys before, how does pushing back the date keep the cop from showing. and when exactly do you ask for an extension. do you go to court and ask for a court date, then call the office and say you are sick and ask for another day or what?


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

what county did you get your ticket in?
not sure if all states are the same. but I think(not sure) in California or parts of different counties, you have to ask for change of venue when presented with ticket and before you sign. something like that.
example would be if you were on vacation and it was 4-6 hours away from home. why spend all that money to travel back up to show up for court, unless it was really bad. but point is, if you weren't able to just pay for the fine. you would ask for a change. you might want to phone the court where you are to appear.
you might be able to extend it one time for sure, maybe a second if your really lucky.
other than that, my advice for you my friend...is stop getting tickets.
think of this as your future. you never know if you will get a job as a UPS driver and you need to show your driver's record. boy, you'll never make.
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

ekizz said:


> oh and btw to one of the guys before, how does pushing back the date keep the cop from showing. and when exactly do you ask for an extension. do you go to court and ask for a court date, then call the office and say you are sick and ask for another day or what?


Basically the lawyer would go to court for you and keep asking for an extension for whatever reason and when the day comes that "the cop couldn't show up" then the lawyer would say he representing counsel or something like that and the ticket would get dropped. They put an end to that a year or two ago and it's a bit different now. You pretty much have to get on probation in whatever city you commited the offence. If you break probation then the lawyer should push for a later date untill the probation is over and then you start again.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Normally when you go to court you can ask for a continuence.. They'll give the first with little trouble. the 2nd and 3rd can be more difficult and they only go for @ a month at a time..

If you want to keep your liscence... GET A LAWYER!!!
I didnt use to believe in them but after ALOT of tickets (I can probably match or beat 25) I've had 12 DWLR's in the past 10-11yrs.. Not to mention the others that went along with them or the Dozen+ that got it took in the first place.. Yeah.... I was VERY stupid.. 

Now after a year+ of trying and over a Grand on the Lawyer I should Finally get it back by the first of the year.. It's been just slightly over 10yrs. since Ive driven LEGALLY. Needless to say my thoughts on acceptable driving behavior have changed...

But yea... Get a Lawyer and SLOW DOWN!!! I wish Id learned when I got my FIRST 1mth probation.. After the second probation it was GONE!!!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes its a Double post..... But I feel the need to rant with all these ***HELP*** threads..

EVERYBODY need to wisen up and SLOW the hell down.. IVe been without my Liscence for OVER 10yrs. now. ALL from STUPID S#!T in the past.. 12 DWLR in that time plus MANY others leading up to it.. IVe spent well over 10G's in Lawyers and Fines to stay out of jail. (We wont talk about paying $250mth for basic insurance). Its taken well over a Grand and Over a yr to get into court and TRY to get it back this month.. 

ITS NOT WORTH IT GUYS!!! Imagine how I felt when my mother got cancer and had noone to take her to Chemo appts. Guess what..... I couldnt either...Talk about feeling like shit... The Priviledge to drive is exactly that... a PRIVILEDGE. Its not a right... And they DONT have to let you.. Sometimes you dont realize how important something is until you destrooy it..

Try this to get an idea.... Park your car for a week, Give the keys to someone who you know wont give them badk for the week. Then TRY to arrange and organize everything for that week around other peoples schedules so you can BEG them for a ride. See how difficult that is and imagine doing for a year or better.. Then think about 10 yrs..


ALLRIGHT.....I'll get off the soap-box now... Thanks for listening...


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

No problem nastynissan. I hope someone hears and heeds your advise. Now ekizz you might have gone to court already for 2 tickets but they are still on your driving record. I believe it takes 7 years for them to "fall off". Accumulating that many points( with the 3rd ticket) in that short of time is not real good. And the judge and dept. of motor vehicles are definitely going to take a look at your driving record. Follow the forementioned advise and get a lawyer.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone know how much a lawyer can go for? im pretty poor, so im wondering how much the "cheapest lawyer"can go for


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Since this is your 3rd charge I'd plan on anywhere from $200 up to $700.. If your going to be GOOD... You can ask the judge for a PJC (Prayer for Judgement)... BUT... IF you get convicted of ANY driving offenses in the next 3yrs. It'll bring it back plus the new charge. A PJC will keepp this off your insurance and driving record..

ONLY problem is (In NC anyways) You get 2 PJC's allotted for every 5yrs. Use it and youve only got 1 left. And you cant use it until the first 3yrs. are up..

If you can drive LEGALLY in the future.. Then go in and ask the DA and the Judge for the PJC.. They may or may not give it to you.. If not Ask for a Continuence so you can hire an attorney.

JUST REMEMBER!!!!! If you screw up again you'll be ROYALLY SCREWED. Judges dont take it kindly when theyve given you a chance and you abuse it.. I know this one FIRST hand.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

damn just pay up and do the classes, if u complete the classes it doesn't go on the record

i got pulled over last night driving my gf's car cuz i rolled thought a yellow and it turned red half way though, the cop checked my record and told me i was clean, i about died laughing, 2 tickets for failure to stop at a red light (fought thought the mail, which is free by the way, and has 98% success rate of winning), and one speeding ticket that i paid and went to class for, and 3 warnings for speed

pay up or fight thought the mail, fuck to courts dont give them the time of day, if its a speeding ticket jsut pay it and do class


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

You suppose to be able to do defensive driving once a year. You go to see the lady at the desk of the court and tell her you want def. driv. and you pay most or all of the ticket and then like 20-40 bucks for defensive driving. Then it's dropped and done. Also when you do this you can get like 2 months to pay the fines and do the DD class.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Since this is your 3rd charge I'd plan on anywhere from $200 up to $700.. If your going to be GOOD... You can ask the judge for a PJC (Prayer for Judgement)... BUT... IF you get convicted of ANY driving offenses in the next 3yrs. It'll bring it back plus the new charge. A PJC will keepp this off your insurance and driving record..
> 
> ONLY problem is (In NC anyways) You get 2 PJC's allotted for every 5yrs. Use it and youve only got 1 left. And you cant use it until the first 3yrs. are up..
> 
> ...


yeah i think i learned my lesson. nowadays i stay 25 local, and go in the slow lane on the freeway. 

so is a PJC in every state? even california? this sounds like a really good plan...


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> You suppose to be able to do defensive driving once a year. You go to see the lady at the desk of the court and tell her you want def. driv. and you pay most or all of the ticket and then like 20-40 bucks for defensive driving. Then it's dropped and done. Also when you do this you can get like 2 months to pay the fines and do the DD class.


isnt defensive driving basically traffic school? here in california you can take it once only 1 1/2 years.


----------



## melgirl177 (Mar 2, 2005)

For all your future ticket fighting needs: http://www.ticketassassin.com/

Hope it helps.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

ekizz said:


> yeah i think i learned my lesson. nowadays i stay 25 local, and go in the slow lane on the freeway.
> 
> so is a PJC in every state? even california? this sounds like a really good plan...


Not certain about every state.... Your online.... Its your best source for that info. 

O.T.---- I went to court yesterday and should be eligble for a hearing with the DMV as soon as everything hits the system. As soon as I can get a hearing scheduled with them I should be able to drive again!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Now Ive got to get Glasses so I can pass the test.


----------

